# FreeBSD Handbook on Browsers and Productivity



## shepper (Apr 11, 2011)

I am filling up a recent 8.2 i386 install on a low powered laptop using the current Handbook.

Careful reading of the section for the Firefox 3.6 java plugin says to compile but a package binary is available.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html
  When I install the package binary 
	
	



```
IcedTeaPlugin.so does not exist in /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib/
```

I am coming from Debian and Arch Linux and they have a separate icedtea package.  Is there a separate plugin or is it necessary to build the port to get the plugin?

Second question is that the handbook indicates that both openoffice and libreoffice are available as binary packages but they are missing.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-productivity.html

I would prefer libreoffice but will take an openoffice package.  Building both java and the office suite will take 2-3 days on my system.

Any hints for getting these installed as packages on 8.2?


----------



## da1 (Apr 11, 2011)

```
[root@mainserver ~]# pkg_search icedtea
icedtea6-stubs-1.6b     IcedTea6 binary plugs for openjdk
[root@mainserver ~]#
```
So we have an icedtea package. Use [CMD=""]pkg_add -r icedtea6-stubs[/CMD]
As for the OO packages, the licence prohibits us creating any (I think) but I know for a fact someone was creating packages and hosting them on theire own machines, use google for that.


----------



## shepper (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for pkg_search to look for available packages - I wonder why it is not part of the default install?

I'm still missing the plugin with the icedtea6-stubs plugin and was confused as the plugin listed what looks like the Sun jdk version as a dependency


```
Goat# pkg_add -r icedtea6-stubs
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/icedtea6-stubs.tbz[/url]... Done.
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/All/jdk-1.6.0.3p4_20.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/jdk-1.6.0.3p4_20/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
```


```
Goat# pwd
/usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib
Goat# ls
applet				jsse.jar
calendars.properties		jvm.hprof.txt
charsets.jar			logging.properties
classlist			management
cmm				management-agent.jar
content-types.properties	meta-index
currency.data			net.properties
ext				psfont.properties.ja
flavormap.properties		psfontj2d.properties
fontconfig.bfc			resources.jar
fontconfig.properties.src	rt.jar
i386				security
im				sound.properties
images				zi
jce.jar
```


```
Goat# pkg_info | grep icedtea
icedtea6-stubs-1.6b IcedTea6 binary plugs for openjdk
Goat# pkg_info | grep openjdk
icedtea6-stubs-1.6b IcedTea6 binary plugs for openjdk
openjdk6-b20_7      Oracle's Java 6 virtual machine release under the GPL v2
```


```
Goat# cat /etc/fstab
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad4s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad4s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
/dev/ad4s1e		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s1f		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
fdesc			/dev/fd		fdescfs	rw		0	0
```

I think I have done it by the book so far.  Any more thoughts appreciated


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 11, 2011)

You may prefer abiword;cream  (editors); html editors in the ports tree; and spreadsheets (gnumeric, teapot, cleo etc) as smaller alternatives to the larger openoffice if suitable; seems preferred for a lower-power machine.


----------

